# Hendre Flurospar Mine- North Wales 2012



## Landsker (Apr 8, 2012)

Visited with The Kwan, Xan Asmodi and Cunningcorgi....


History


Hendre Spar employed seven men below ground and ten men at the surface and was worked on six levels, originally accessed by a steep decline which is now flooded. Both Calcite and Fluorspar were mined, the mine was worked until 1981, when the adit was sealed.
Uses include glass making, as a flux in iron and steel making. It is also used in the chemical industry to make fluorine to add to drinking water and toothpaste. Fluorspar was also used to make chloro-fluorocarbons, which used to be used as aerosol propellants and in fridges and lenses for telescopes and other optical equipment.



1






2





3





4





5





6





7






8






9





10







All in all a great day topped off with a BBQ to finish off!!


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice, I've seen Xans pics and looked like a top day


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 8, 2012)

Amazing photos!who is Ian Adams?


----------



## Landsker (Apr 8, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Amazing photos!who is Ian Adams?



Does a lot of mine exploring

http://www.youtube.com/user/Henllan?ob=0&feature=results_main

Thats his youtube channel


----------



## Landsker (Apr 8, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> Nice, I've seen Xans pics and looked like a top day



It was a great day!


----------



## chizyramone (Apr 8, 2012)

As I always say, nice one walsh


----------

